# Endur's Return to TOEE part 3



## Endur (Jul 15, 2006)

Character Thread (PCs and major NPCs)
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120203

OOC Thread part 1
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120065

OOC Thread part 2
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=138023

IC Thread part 1
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120587

IC Thread part 2
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=138020

Players
Dalamar: Kerwyn, Dwarven Spellthief (was Suel Human)
Isida Kep'Tukari: Craven Proudheart, Human Paladin of St. Cuthbert
Manzanita: Torn (Rowena Eldred), Human Cleric
Paxus Asclepius: Belaver Thornfoot, Halfling Druid
Pyrex: Raner Bluestone, Dwarven Fighter
Seonaid: Toriah, Dwarven Rogue (was Half-elven, then Goblin)
Thanee: Lenya, Rhennee Warlock
Xael: Lylamwyn Aleandlues, Dwarven Wizard (was Gray Elf)



The Story continues ...


----------



## Endur (Jul 15, 2006)

The party of 8 plus Neshi flee from the Dragon's Den, hoping to resupply and rearm themselves and come back later to the Outer Fane of the Terrible Cult.

The party moves towards the Fire Door.  The Great Fire Door opens, perhaps recognizing that the party carries the unholy symbol that once belonged to Naquent.

The party passes across the Fire Bridge without incident (the Lammassu thanks the party and leaves here, flying above the mountain away from the cult).  High above, are cultists riding upon giant wasp-like creatures, but the cultists do not pursue the party.

Upon arriving in the Fire Bridge guar area that was once guarded by the proven mortal demon D'Gran, the party does not encounter any opposition except for a lone zombie -- a headless drow that falls before the party almost immediately.

The party passes south through the area that once contained orcs and enters the abandoned dwarven temple.

The party exits the dwarven Temple through the secret passageway and exits Mount Stalagos without further interference from the cult.

Away from the cult, the party breathes a sigh of relief.  Although Lylamwyn points out that he thinks the party is being scried upon from a distance.

The party starts on the long journey towards Hommlet, hiking through the Kron hills.  Two weeks or more it will take to get to Hommlet and safety.

The party avoids Rastor, that den of orcs and ill repute, on its track through the Kron hills.

Late at night on the first day of travel, the party camps for the evening.  Lacking supplies, the party forages for food and water and a makeshift camp is created.  

Then a evil cultist appears in your midst.  Varachan, the elven cultist that once wrote letters to Lylamwyn.  He has a ball of gleaming crystal in his right hand, a bag in his left hand, and a longsword at his belt.  

Varachan says, "I am overjoyed to see you are still alive.  I had hopes that Kerwyn and Lylamwyn would come up with a way to escape, but I could not aid you -- for one of you is not who you think.  Craven is a prisoner in the Black Tower of the Inner Fane.  The one with you who claims to be Craven is a demon!"

Craven responds, "Varachan is evil.  He seeks to twist us against one another and confuse us.  He wants us to be sacrificed to his dark god!"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“Either you want to help us, or not. How can we be sure? You have been with them when they overwhelmed us to take us all prisoner. You said then, that the dragon is to keep our possessions. We would like to get those back. I believe we still have some use for them.”_


----------



## Endur (Jul 16, 2006)

Toriah responds to Varachan, "Craven canna be a Demon.  Craven tells us who is evil and who is not!"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“Craven can easily prove that. A demon would surely not be able to heal wounds like he is.”_

Lenya watches out for Craven, but also keeps an eye on the grey elf, ready to send a _noxious eldritch blast_ against either who starts to cause trouble.


----------



## Xael (Jul 17, 2006)

Lylamwyn glances at the crystal ball Varachan is holding in his hand, and then at him. "As Lenya said, it's quite easy to prove whether Craven is real or not.", he says and points at the bag he is holding. "What is in the bag?", he asks, sounding more careful than curious.

Lylamwyn has a single _Magic Missile_ spell left (I think), and he keeps it at ready in case a fight breaks out.

OOC: Sorry about absence yet again... I bought WoW...


----------



## Endur (Jul 17, 2006)

Craven instantly agrees, "I healed people several times earlier today, and I have one more Cure Light Wounds spell left.  Although nobody has an injury right now."


Belaver recalls that the shapeshifter that replaced Master Jaroo as leader of the Old Faith had the power to cast minor cure spells, and avoided being placed in a position where he had to cast more powerful spells.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“Not a spell, everyone can do that... ok, maybe not everyone. I mean your ability to heal with just a touch of your hand. I havn't seen anyone else do that yet.”_


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 17, 2006)

His hand on the hilt of the dagger tucked into his belt, Raner responds to Varachan.  "I've far more reason to trust Craven than t' trust you.  Ye best be havin more than vague accusations."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Not a spell, everyone can do that... ok, maybe not everyone. I mean your ability to heal with just a touch of your hand. I havn't seen anyone else do that yet.”_



"Have we seen Craven do that since our escape?  We've already met one shapeshifter who can cast healing spells and pretend that they're divine gifts."


----------



## Endur (Jul 18, 2006)

The party members look at each other.  Everyone realizes that no one has seen Craven use his lay on hands ability since they escaped from the prison.

Craven speaks, ”I used my hands to heal Neshi when we were in the room surrounded by the cocooned clones of the evil priest Unariq.  I did it when Belaver was studying the awful evil elemental he had summoned, Raner was looting the Hag’s body, and the rest of the party had not yet joined us because they were looting bodies in the previous room.  Only Neshi saw me use my divine gift.”

Everyone in the party, even the increasingly paranoid Belaver and Lenya, wants to believe Craven’s explanation.  Honest, trustworthy Craven who would never tell a lie.  

Craven continues, ”Thank you for trusting me over the mad ravings of Varachan the Black.  We must slay him before he speaks the words that will make us all captives of the cult once more.” 

Raner, who most wants to believe in Craven, begins to have nagging doubts regarding Craven’s explanation and starts to wonder whether Craven was really a prisoner by his side before the rest of the party was captured or whether the two of them were separated while in a helpless stupor.    (Craven Bluff 3+19=22 vs. Sense Motive Lenya 10+10=20, Lylamwyn 19+0=19, Belaver 14+3=17, Kerwyn 3+0=3, Raner 14+7 =21, Toriah 8+0=8, Torn 8+3=11).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2006)

*Lenya*



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> Craven speaks, ”Only Neshi saw me use my divine gift.”




_“Can you speak to Neshi, Belaver?”_



> Craven continues, ”Thank you for trusting me over the mad ravings of Varachan the Black.  We must slay him before he speaks the words that will make us all captives of the cult once more.”




_“But really, at this point I'm sure he's not Craven. Please lay down on the floor, so we can bind you, Craven. I wouldn't want to kill you, if my suspicions were false. I will, if you don't.”_

_He never called himself anything but simply Varachan in our presence..._

With a wave of her hand, Lenya appears in the most likely exit for him to retreat. Moments later, the other Lenya disappears.

_And I don't recall Craven to be that blood-thirsty..._


----------



## Endur (Jul 18, 2006)

Varachan responds, "I was Varachan the Black, wielder of dread spells, until the fateful day I met the Solar Galgaliel.  Galgaliel showed me the error of my ways.  Then I was Varachan the Gray, a powerless sneak in a position of responsibility in the cult of the Destroyer.  I tried my best to misdirect reinforcements away from attacking you and to give you clues.  After you were captured, I did what I could to keep you alive."

Facing Lylamwyn,"What is in this bag?  Chymon the Red Dragon took all of your equipment to the original Temple of Elemental Evil outside of Nulb.  I snuck into the treasuries in the Outer and Inner Fanes to find what items I could to aid you."

Varachan tosses the bag to the ground before Lylamwyn, and with one smooth motion draws a gleaming longsword with his left hand.  The sword has a hilt of silver and gold wire, most cunningly wrought.  Its guard and pommel are set with emeralds.

"I am Varachan the White, reborn by the power of Fragarach the Sword of Heroes!  And I come before you with a Doom Too Terrible To Speak Of!"

Varachan's black cloak falls aside to reveal gleaming white robes.  

'Craven' vanishes before Lenya or anyone else can stop him (_greater teleport_).


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 18, 2006)

Endur said:
			
		

> Craven speaks, ”...when we were in the room surrounded by the cocooned clones of the evil priest Unariq...”




Listening to Craven's explanation Raner cocks his head as he hears something a bit out of place.  "An' how is it ye know who it was who was cocooned on the walls?"



			
				Endur said:
			
		

> 'Craven' vanishes before Lenya or anyone else can stop him (greater teleport).




"Oh, tha's how."

Not really trusting Varachan, but grudgingly admitting that he appears to have been correct about 'Craven', Raner turns from where Craven had been standing back towards Varachan.

"What's this doom ye're talking about?  There's a temple full o' evil cultists right over there, isn' that doom enough?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 18, 2006)

"Boccob's Blessed Buttocks, that's way too much exitement for one day if you ask me," Kerwyn says after things start calming down again. He felt very defenseless with just an ordinary knife and stinky leather armor from a troglodyte, and though he had been keeping his normal cheery and worriless mannerism during their escape, now all the fear and worrying that they had all gone through during the last couple of days showed on his frame. He falls flat on his back on the ground and lets out a long sigh.
"...somebody wake me up tomorr..." and he was sleeping.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“We need to move. Now! You better stay with us, Varachan, and I sure hope this is not another trick...”_


----------



## Endur (Jul 19, 2006)

Varachan, "I am sorry, but I won't be able to stay with you.  My time amongst mortals is ending.
"Before I go, I will tell you what I can.  But before we talk, I should tell you what I brought you, in case we are interrupted by demons or other foul creatures.
"The bag that Lylamwyn is inspecting holds items that I obtained from the Inner and Out fanes, far more than it appears from the outside.
"Raner, I brought your armor, axe, and other equipment.
"Lylamwyn, I give you the spell book and headband of Dirass the Drow.
"Belaver, I give you a _Talisman of Pure Good_ created by the Gods of Good to banish evil priests to the depths of the earth.  
"When Kerwyn wakes up, tell him that I left him a deck of cards created by the Lords of Chaos.  _Many Things _ can be found within the _Deck_, both fortune and peril.
"Toriah, I give you this bag once it is empty and three arrows of slaying human beings.
"Lenya, to you I give my _Crystal Ball_, which can be used to see far places as well as read the thoughts of those you observe.  I also give you the _Orb of Silvery Death_, a lesser copy of the Orb of Oblivion that can be used offensively or defensively as you see fit.  The bearer of the Orb is immune to spells cast by the servants of the Destroyer.  Beware, the _Orb of Silvery Death_ will endanger your soul if you attempt to use its powers offensively.
"Torn, I give you my condolences and regrets for everything you have suffered at the hands of evil creatures.  I also have a number of divine scrolls and wands in the bag for you, and one more gift I will mention later.
"Raner, you asked what doom I spoke of.  The doom is too terrible to speak of.  But, I will try, to give you the message you seek.
"Lareth passed the test and became the Champion of Elemental Evil while you were imprisoned.  Lareth, Hedrack, and half of the Doomdreamers, including the Second of the ruling Triad of the Doomdreamers, have used magic to travel to the ruined Temple of Elemental Evil outside of Nulb.  There, they plan to summon the Evil Elemental Princes.  Once the princes are gathered, they intend to summon the Destroyer.  
"1000 years ago, the Destroyer stepped upon the Oerth for a brief moment.  The two greatest empires the world had ever seen were destroyed instantly.  The other Gods bound the Destroyer in an eternal prison, but the cult believes they have found the key to release him.
"Should the cult succeed, a doom too terrible to describe will come upon this world.
"You stand at a crossroads and must decide where you will go next, whether you will return to Hommlet or Verbobonc, or continue what you have started in the Outer and Inner Fanes, or travel to the Ruined Temple of Elemental Evil.  You have some time left, as the cult has only found the Elemental Gem of Fire, and needs the other gems to summon the other Elemental Princes.
"I can tell you little of what you would face in your Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil, but I can speak more of the Outer and Inner Fanes.
"The Outer fane has minimal guards left.  The Inner Fane is a different story.  Significant forces reside within the Black Tower that is in the Inner Fane.  You must be particularly wary of the First and the Third, the rulers of the cult.  They are mad, but extremely powerful.  They reside near the top of the tower.  The very top of the tower is yet another black temple to the Destroyer.  Craven, the ambassador, and the surviving members of Torn's adventuring party are in the dungeon in the basement of the Tower.
"Whatever you decide, you have my best wishes for your success.
"For my last gift, I leave you the Sword Fragarach, Sword of Heroes, given by the Gods to Prince Thrommel to fight the Temple of Elemental Evil when the Temple first arose.  If you lift this weapon, all doubts and misgivings will be erased, the path will be clear.  Only a hero true can wield this sword in battle."

Varachan drops the sword in front of Torn.  Varachan vanishes when the sword leaves his hand.

Lenya--Orb of Silvery Death and Crystal Ball with ESP
Torn—Fragarach the Sword of Heroes, Divine scrolls below
Kerwyn--Deck of Many Things
Belaver--Talisman of Pure Good (2 charges left)
Lylamwyn—Headband of intellect +4, Spellbook 
Raner—His armor, axe, and other stuff
Toriah—3 greater arrows of slaying (humans), bag of holding
+1 plate armor, +1 mithril chain shirt, +1 large steel shield of arrow deflection, 2 cloaks of resistance +1, amulet of natural armor +2, 
Divine Wand of cure light wounds (15 charges)
Divine Wand of Silence (42 charges)
Divine Scrolls cure serious wounds (x3), neutralize poison, remove curse, remove disease, greater dispelling, heal (x2), restoration, flame strike, true seeing, summon monster 3, greater command, slay living, flame strike, endurance, hold person, inflict critical wounds (2)
Potions of haste (2), heroism, neutralize poison, bull’s strength, cure serious wounds, fly,  
Arcane Scroll of Wall of Fire, Dimension Door, Dispel Magic, Empowered Magic Missile


Spellbook of Dirass the Drow: 0-resistance, acid splash, detect poison, detect magic read magic, daze, dancing lights, flare, light, ray of frost, ghost sound, disrupt undead, touch of fatigue, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, arcane mark, prestidigitation; 1st-alarm, color spray, mage armor, magic missile, shield, sleep, disguise self, feather fall, identify, unseen servant; 2nd-blur, cat's grace, levitate, melf's acid arrow, web, bear’s endurance, bull’s strength, protection from arrows; 3rd-lightning bolt, deep slumber, major image, nondetection, dispel magic, fireball, phantom steed, haste; 4th-dimension door, greater invisibility, ice storm, stoneskin, scrying, evard’s black tentacles, wall of fire, fire shield; 5th-cone of cold, dream,  summon monster v, shadow evocation, magic jar, dismissal, telekinesis.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“Thank you...”_ Lenya says, as the being vanishes, looking at the gifts Varashan has left for them.

_“And I still say, we need to move quickly, because this demon does know where we are and might come back with reinforcements.”_


----------



## Endur (Jul 20, 2006)

At Lenya's insistence, the party wakes Kerwyn up and stumbles a few miles more to a good camping site and goes to sleep.

The night passes uneventfully.  The spellcasters successfully memorize and pray for their spells.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2006)

*Lenya*

In the evening, Lenya will take a closer look at the crystal ball and the orb, hoping to figure out how they are used. She will also ask Lylamwyn, who is more knowledgeable in these matters.

She then tries to find out where the dragon currently is with the help of the crystal ball, after practicing a bit by taking a look at some of her family members to see if they are well.


----------



## Endur (Jul 20, 2006)

Lylamwyn (crystal ball Knowledge Arcana: 11+21=32) understands and explains to Lenya all of the ways that a _Crystal Ball with ESP _ can be used to view others and read their surface thoughts.  Lylamwyn also explains that powerful beings might resist or even have ways to attack someone viewing them or reading their mind.

Lylamwyn (orb of silvery death knowledge arcana 1+21=22, lore 14+6=20, knowledge religion 19+6=25, knowledge planes 16+18=34) isn't certain about the _Orb of Silvery Death_, a rounded silver skull with four small niches placed equidistant around the crown.  He believes it is an artifact created by the cultists of Elemental Evil.  When Elmo, Otto, and Canoness Y'Dey fought against the original Temple of Elemental Evil, one of the artifacts utilized by the Temple was the _Orb of Golden Death_.  This _Orb of Silvery Death _ seems similar to the _Orb of Golden Death_.  Lenya and Lylamwyn discover that the _Orb of Silvery Death_ gives its bearer the powers at will of _discern lies, detect good, detect evil, cause fear_, and _poison_.  Lylamwyn knows that the _Orb of Golden Death_ prevented evil cultists (and even the dieties and demon lords that supported the cult) from affecting the orb bearer with their spells; it is possible that the silver orb might be similar.  Likewise, the Golden orb allowed the bearer to charm and command evil creatures; the silver orb might have a similar power.  Additional powers were granted when one of the elemental gems was placed in the skull.  Lastly Lylamwyn knows that the golden orb could corrupt someone that used its magical powers, turning that person into a cultist of evil over time.

Lylamwyn (Fragarach knowledge arcana 16+21=37, lore 9+6=15, knowledge religion 11+6=17, knowledge planes 6+18=24) explains to Torn that Fragarach is a powerful artifact and the original Sword of Answering.  It was originally fashioned for a demigod from another plane and eventually passed into the Oerth when the Gods of Good gave it to Prince Thrommel to oppose the Temple of Elemental Evil.  Although the bearer of the sword is somewhat slower in swinging the hefty broadsword, the swordbearer never misses those who attacked the swordbearer first.  How the cultists obtained the Sword and what happened to Prince Thrommel is a mystery.

Lylamwyn (Talisman of Pure Good knowledge arcana 11+21=32, lore 20+6=26, knowledge religion 9+6=15, knowledge planes 9+18=27) explains to Belaver that the Talisman of Pure Good is an item of extreme potence that a divine spellcaster who is pure good can use to open up a crack in the earth below a divine spellcaster that is utterly evil and banish that evil spellcaster forever.  Depending on how pure in thought the good spellcaster is, the enchantment may be unresistable by the evil spellcaster.

Lylamwyn (Deck of Many Things knowledge arcana 10+21=31, lore 12+6=18, knowledge religion 15+6=21, knowledge planes 18+18=36) explains to Kerwyn that the _Deck of Many Things_ allows someone to draw between one and four cards once.  Several people can draw from a deck with 1 to 4 cards each, but each person only get one draw.  Each card might confer a benefit or an awful fate upon the drawer.


----------



## Endur (Jul 20, 2006)

Lenya uses the crystal ball and sees her Mother Aeryn asleep alone in bed.  Then she finds her brother Valeris drinking in a tavern.  

Lenya is unable to see her sister Sheila.  Likewise, Lenya is unable to see the Red Dragon.

Lylamwyn counsels Lenya that there are many reasons why she might not be able to see someone.  Perhaps it is too dark to see, or they have a strong will and are resisting the spell, or they may be someplace that is magically protected.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 21, 2006)

After a good night's sleep and a hearty breakfast, Raner straps his armor back on for the first time in days.  Feeling better about the situation now that he's no longer locked in a prison cell, he figures he may as well bring it up since no one else has yet.

So, where to next?  Seems we have at least three valid choices, each with their ups and downs.  

Me, I'm thinkin' we should try an' rescue Craven."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“That would be the logical choice, and the closest of the various goals. Before we head to the Temple of Elemental Evil, we will need to find a way to prevent Hedrack from using his magic upon us again. Without that it would be futile to go up against them.”_


----------



## Endur (Jul 21, 2006)

Toriah responds "Is Hedrack the only cultist that can render us helpless with a few words?  Varachan said the rulers of the cult are still in the Black Tower where Craven is being held."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 22, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“...but not in the basement. And I sure hope they don't come down from their cozy place to join the defense of the tower together with their minions. He said there is another temple at the top, that is where we would find them, if we were looking for them, I suppose.”_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 22, 2006)

"Depending on the construction of the tower, we might not even need to face the masters directly.  With the right spells and summonings, we could collapse the entire Black Tower from the basement, after we've freed the prisoners."


----------



## Endur (Jul 22, 2006)

Toriah adds, "Defeat the masters of the tower without fighting them directly?  That sounds like a great idea!  
"Although it might be hard to loot a collapsed tower.  Fragile stuff will break."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 24, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“So what? If we can get by without facing these madmen directly, that's well worth to lose some of the loot.”_ Lenya then laughs and says. _“We sound like their stuff already belongs to us. Maybe we should better make one step after the other. And see that we do not fall over the cliff in the meantime.”_


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 24, 2006)

_OOC:  Sorry for my extended absense.  I've caught up with the thread now..._

Torn is relieved to know who the traitor in their midst is.  This had been bothering her ever since the ghost told them about it.  She's also very glad to see that Varachan has seen the error in his ways and has helped them.  There is hope more will defect from the cult as their dream of destruction draws nearer.  For whom but the insane would want such a fate for Oearth.

Torn marvels at the mighty sword which was given to her.  She doesn't doubt that she is the one to use it.  The gods must take an interest in these events, for they are very serious.  Perhaps this is how Heironeious has chosen to help her.  Wearing Naquent's armor and so armed, she feels up to most challenges.

"I agree that we should return to the tower.  It is simply too far to the other places to expect to get back in time to be of any assistance to our former companions and the ambassador."


----------



## Endur (Jul 27, 2006)

Toriah responds, "So we are re-armed and rested.  How will we get to the Black Tower of the Inner Fane?
"Does someone have a way to fly us over the Mountain to the tower?  Can we avoid the lightning towers and flying giant hornet riders and arrive safely without being captured the way Torn's adventuring party was captured?
"Or do go through the mines of Mount Stalagos, across the fire bridge (or another bridge), through the Fire Door (or a Door of another element) and try and find a way through the Outer Fane to the Inner Fane?"


----------



## Endur (Jul 27, 2006)

Toriah adds, "Its too bad Kerwyn is asleep right now.  His new deck of cards looked pretty neat.  I might like to play a game sometime."


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, Belaver can fly, but he can't carry all of us.  Lylamwyn?  Any new tricks up your sleeve?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“I have learned a new trick, but the range isn't all that far,”_ Lenya explains and hops around the room a bit with her newly developed _Flee the Scene_ ability. _“I should even be able to take a few of us with me. At the very least, it's good to get through obstacles... walls and such.”_


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 27, 2006)

"We should go back through the complex and through the fire door.  I don't see any other way."  says Torn.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 28, 2006)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "We should go back through the complex and through the fire door.  I don't see any other way."  says Torn.



"I agree.  Anything else is risking an ambush."


----------



## Endur (Jul 28, 2006)

The party of 7 and Neshi rest for a day and determine their course of action.  At dawn the following day, the party leaves their makeshift camp and heads back towards the Black Tower of the Inner Fane of the Terrible Cult.

The party avoids Rastor, that den of orcs and ill repute at the base of Mount Stalagos, on its track through the Kron hills.

The party enters the dwarven Temple through the secret passageway and Mount Stalagos without further interference from the cult.

The party passes north out of the dwarven temple through the area that once contained orcs.

Upon arriving in the Fire Bridge guard area that was once guarded by the proven mortal demon D'Gran, the party does not encounter any opposition.

The party passes across the Fire Bridge.  A single greenish mutated Humanoid climbs out of the lake and says to the party,  "Doom comes, Man-thing".  Raner cuts the creature in half with his axe.  Lylamwyn thinks the mutated creature is of the type known as "Skum", when a humanoid is mutated by one of the terrible undersea dwellers known as Aboleths.  The dark murky waters of Lake Stalagos could hide many types of monsters.

The party continues across the bridge without further incident.  High above, are cultists riding upon giant wasp-like creatures, but the cultists do not pursue the party.

The party moves towards the Fire Door. The Great Fire Door opens, perhaps recognizing that the party carries the unholy symbol that once belonged to Naquent.

The Dragon's den remains empty of treasure.  But now it appears that someone has drawn a huge magical circle in the middle of the room, traced in glowing red lines and surrounded by sparkling green and silver runes.  The circle touches the walls, and there is no way to go around the circle. 

Lylamwyn (Knowledge Arcana 6+21=27, Knowlege Planes 2+18=20, Spellcraft 16+) thinks that the circle is a magical trap that will summon a terrible creature from the Abyss if they break the plane of the circle.  

Lenya uses her _Flee the Scene_ ability to move the party past the magical circle without disturbing it.

Moving past the Dragon's den, the party hears voices from the great feasting hall ahead.

Kerwyn and Toriah scout ahead and come back to inform the party what they found.

Another vast hall, this time with a vaulted ceiling 30' high, is furnished with a number of long wooden tables flanked by benches. A raised area along the east wall holds another table with four chairs on one side, so that those seated in them would face the rest of the room. Behind the table are six long purple banners with alternating black triangles with inverted Ys and black upside down two step pyramids. The west wall has a shelf about ten feet up, upon which rest gargoyles of grey stone. An archway of carved skulls girds each of the entrances to this hall.

Inside the vast hall is a large crowd of humanoids.  Seventy humanoids are sitting at the various tables, eating, drinking, and talking.  Kelashein, the High Priestess of the Water Temple, has the center chair on the raised table, seated at her side are a dwarven warrior and another human cultist.  Half a dozen gray elves are chained to a wall and being occassionally tormented and called names like "Traitor" and "Thief" -- the gray elves deny they are traitorous thieves.  2 Ogres, 4 gnolls, 49 human warriors, 1 human cultist leader, 4 trolls,  1 troglydyte, 1 dwarf cultist leader, 1 goblin, Kelashein the High Priestess of the Water Temple.  6 gray elves are chained to a wall.   

Kelashein, the high priestess of the water temple, appears quite different from when the party saw her previously.  She appears to be blind.  Her right arm appears no longer human, instead it looks like someone replaced her right arm with the right arm from a Troll or a Demon, it is a massive claw that makes it almost impossible for her to eat or drink using her right arm.  She is also drooling a lot, and it looks like she is far more insane now than she once was.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 28, 2006)

Raner grumbles, cursing Kelashein's sudden but inevitable betrayal.

"D'ye think we can sneak past them?  Seventy-odd warriors might be a bit much.  I've no desire to be captured again."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“Good! The first step to our revenge. But there are quite a few of them. Lylamwyn, do you have some of those great balls of fire prepared?”_


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 28, 2006)

Torn wears Naquent's full plate and carries her new sword.  Fully loaded with spells, she feels dangerous.  But tackling a huge room of enemies is suicidal.
"Is there a way around the hall?  Perhaps this is an opportunity for us to pass through unmolested, while all our foes gather for a feast."


----------



## Endur (Jul 29, 2006)

Kelashein calls out in a voice loud enough that even the party members can hear, "Now that I am the Ultimate Mistress and Commandress of the Outer Fane, we will celebrate my ascenion!  We will butcher these treacherous elven followers of Varachan, roast them, and have them for our meal!"

She laughes uncontrollably.  The Gnolls, Ogres, and Trolls seem delighted by the idea of gray elven meat.  Some of the human warriors look like they are getting sick in their stomach.



There are at least two ways around the feasting cultists (room 44).  There was another exit from the Dragon's Den, that the party has not yet tried.  Presumably that exit goes East and North around the volcano and passes by the Water Door and the Earth door and numerous rooms the party has not yet explored.  Alternatively, Lenya's _Flee the Scene _ might have the range to take the party out of the volcanic wall of the outer fane into the inner cone of the volcano around the Black Tower of the Inner Fane.


----------



## Xael (Jul 29, 2006)

"A few of those, and maybe something better.", Lylamwyn responds to Lenya. "So do we just burst in and kill them? I can probably clear many of the soldiers, but we need to kill the priestress fast.", Lylamwyn asks. "I could always go by myself while invisible to break havoc, if you prefer to stay safe and guard here."

If he gets a positive answer, he'll cast _Greater Invisibility_ on himself. He ponders whether he could get more people with _Cone of Cold_ or _Fireball_.

OOC: How big is the room, where are the cultists, soldiers and the priestress, etc. misc stuff. 

Lylamwyn's combat plan: 
1) Go in while invisible.
2) Cast Evard's Black Tentacles at the priestress/cultists (stay away to avoid possible _Invisibility Purge_).
3) If they're trapped, start killing stuff with other area effect spells or block main escape route (if there is such a thing) or dangerous enemies with Web.


----------



## Endur (Jul 29, 2006)

The Feasting Hall (room 44) is 80' long by 50' wide.   The party is hiding below the south end of the hall.  There are three exits, a 20' wide corridor to the north, a 30' wide corridor to the south, and a door on the west wall.  

(Two fireballs (from Kerwyn & Lylamwyn) could catch all of the feasting participants.  A cone of cold could catch a lot of pariticapants if placed carefully by an invisible Lylamwyn).


----------



## Endur (Jul 29, 2006)

Prep Spells:
Lylamwyn: _Greater Invis _ on self, gives _Fireball_ to Kerwyn, moves into position
Torn casts _Bulls Strength_ on Raner and casts _Prayer_ on whole party
Belaver shapeshifts into a Brown Bear and summons a Dire Weasel 

Surprise Round: (_prayer _ on all PCs + neshi)
21: Kerwyn casts _Fireball_ at the Trolls and other Feasters (DC 19, dmg 46, Troll 15+4=19 -23, 17+4=21 -23, 15+4=19 -23, 10+4=14 -46, Ogres 1+ dead, 4+ dead, Gnolls: 4 dead, Human Warriors: 16 dead) 
20: Lylamwyn (_Greater Invisible_) casts_ Evard's Black Tentacles _ on head table and surrounding area (+18 grapple check, Priestess 13+18 vs. 3+ grappled, Dwarf cultist 7+18 vs. 9+10 grappled, Human cultist 3+18 vs. 8+5 grappled, Trog cultist 6+18 vs. 5+ grappled, Goblin cultist 11+18 vs. 16+18 not grappled, 13 of 14 human cultists not hit by fireball are grappled)  
20: Raner (_Bulls Strength_) moves forward
14: Toriah 
12: Belaver (Brown Bear form) casts _Poison_ and holds it
12: Neshi waits
12: Dire Weasel waits
7: Lenya moves forward using _Flee the Scene_
7: Torn moves forward to target the head table


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2006)

Once the _fireballs_ start flying, Lenya will move into a position from where she can see the priestess (but not too close to the troglodyte) and try to interrupt any spellcasting attempts or similar activation of powers by her with a readied _noxious chain_ (hitting whoever seems appropriate as secondary targets).


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 30, 2006)

Torn frowns.  She would prefer to avoid the confrontation.  But if the others are set on attack, she will participate fully.

Torn will wait until any surprise has been accomplished.  Then she will burst in and cast flame strike on the lead table.  After that, she will cast divine Holy smite, blade barrier (to defend the party's casters, or prevent enemy escape, depending upon their actions), MS V, then MS IV, then searing light.

As buffers, she'll cast prayer, and bulls strength on Raner.


----------



## Xael (Jul 30, 2006)

Prep: _Fireball_ for Kerwyn, _Greater Invisibility_ at Lylamwyn. 

Surprise Round: _Evard's Black Tentacles_ at priestress/cultists/other badasses.

Round 1: Kill as many people as possible with _Cone of Cold_ or _Fireball_.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 30, 2006)

Prep round: summon a dire weasel
Surprise round: cast Poison, holding the charge
1st round: as a brown bear, delay and countercharge anyone who breaks from the room towards the casters.


----------



## Endur (Jul 31, 2006)

Lylamwyn's arcane spells wreck havoc in the feasting hall.  At least twenty cultists were slain by the _fireball _ Lylamwyn lent to Kerwyn and other twenty cultists were grappled by the _Evard's Black Tentacles._ 

Round 1: (_Prayer_ on all PCs + neshi)
21: Kerwyn
20: Evard's Black Tentacles (damages all of the cultists it holds except for the Trog cultist for d6+4 dmg)
20: Lylamwyn (_Greater Invisible_) casts _Cone of Cold _ on cultists (dmg 39 DC21 Troll 18+4=22 pass -19, 1+ fail -39, 14+ fail -39, 3+ -39,  8 human cultists are slain)
20: Raner (_Bulls Strength_) delays
14: Toriah 
12: Belaver (Brown Bear form, holding _poison_) delays and will countercharge incoming enemies
12: Neshi delays
12: Dire weasel delays
8: Cultists: Three surviving Trolls get up from the table and head towards Belaver, Torn and company.  Cultists at the head table vanish from sight of everyone except Kerwyn and Lenya.  Goblin cultist flees to the north out of the tentacled area.  12 surviving ungrappled human warriors pray to the Gods and flee in every direction.  Grappled cultists attempt to escape, but fail except for one human cultist and the Dwarf cultist (invisible).  One human cultist at the feast table assumes the hybrid form of a were-rat.
8: Raner (_Bulls Strength_) charges and drops two incoming trolls (PA5 4+11+5+2+1-5=hit, dmg 24; cleave 8+ hits, dmg 22)
8: Belaver charges the incoming Trolls (Belaver 19+ hit, DC19 poison 8+11 pass, dmg 15)    
8: Neshi charges a Troll (Neshi 12+ hit, dmg 10)
8: Dire Weasel bites a Troll (Dire Weasel 4+11+2=17 hit, dmg 7, Troll AOO 16+ hit, dmg 10) and attaches to the troll
7: Lenya moves 30' and sends a _Noxious Chain of Eldritch Blast _ at the high priestess.  Lenya would have preferred to time her blast to interfere with a spell, but there are too many tentacles in the way for Lenya to be able to see clearly to interfere with spell casting.  (19+ touch attack hits, random miss chance 1-2 hits priestess 2 hits priestess, dmg 13, priestess fort save 9+ fails nauseous, human cultist 11+ hit, random miss chance 1-2 hits 5 hits tentacles, trog cultist 18+ hit, 1-2 random miss chance 2 hits, dmg 5, fort save 14+ not nauseated)  
7: Torn moves and casts _Flame Strike _ on the head table (dmg 29, dc17 priestess 15+ fails -29, human cultist 10+ fails -29, Trog cultist 13+ fails -29, 2 grappled human cultists slain)


----------



## Endur (Jul 31, 2006)

The cultists continue to receive much worse than they deal out.

Round 2: (_Prayer_ on all PCs + neshi)
21: Kerwyn
20: Evard's Black Tentacles (damages all of the cultists it holds for d6+4 dmg except for trog, many of the human warriors have stopped resisting and are being crushed to death)
20: Lylamwyn (_Greater Invisible_) casts _Web_ on the northern archway through which all enemies are trying to flee

14: Toriah 
8: 4 Trolls (-23 fire -53,-23 fire -64, -23 fire -41 weasel attached, -46 fire -34; all trolls down)
8: Goblin cultist grabs hands with the dwarf cultist and they both vanish from everyone's sight
8: thirteen fleeing human warriors flee in every direction, some get tangled in the web
8: High priestess (invisible, grappled, nauseated, -44)
8: were-rat cultist at feast table (grappled, invisible, -33)
8: Human cultist near feast table (grappled, invisible, -15)
8: Trog cultist near feast table (grappled, invisible, -34)
20: Raner (_Bulls Strength_) continues to shred trolls
8: Belaver(-11, Brown Bear form) continues to shred trolls
8: Neshi 
8: Dire Weasel (-10) drains blood from a Troll (-2 con)
7: Lenya casts _Noxious Chain of Eldritch Blast _ on the Trog, Priestess, and Wererat Cultist
7: Torn casts _Holy Smite _ on the area around the Feast Table


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 31, 2006)

Belaver attempts to maul the troll until it ceases moving, and will then encourage the dire weasel to drain each of blood until its wounds stop healing.


----------



## Pyrex (Jul 31, 2006)

Not seeing the invisible cultists, Raner steps up next to Belaver and takes a swing at the troll.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 31, 2006)

Round 2:  Torn casts holy smite at the main table, or just north of it, hoping to catch the goblin cultist as well.
Round 3:  Torn will cast SMV to bring a celestial brown bear into existance at the far exit.  It will attack the nearest cultists, and hopefully slow their escape.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2006)

Lenya continues to hit any dangerous-looking cultists, starting with the troglodyte.


----------



## Endur (Aug 1, 2006)

Round 3

The party finishes off the remaining cultists without any further resistance.

All of the cultists (except for a dwarf and goblin cultist which vanished) have been slain without the party being injured.

The party frees the half dozen gray elves from their fate worse than death.  

The elves tell the party that they have defeated everyone who is in the Crater Ridge Mines and the Outer Fane that swears loyalty to the cult, except for the door guardians.  The elves say that a summoned demon guards the Fire Door, a Chimera guards the Air door, a magically enhanced Gray Render guards the Earth door, and a extra planar water creature known as an Elder Tojanida guards the Water Door.  The elves tell the party that the fleeing dwarf was Oamarthis, a duergar cultist, and the fleeing goblin was Riu Lotaas, a creature from the abyss that can take the shape of a goblin.  

The elves offer to accompany the party.  They are too afraid of the cult to attempt to cross one of the Bridges by themselves, even if they could get a door to open; the elves fear the Spider Eater Riders in the Towers that flank the Outer Fane and the sea creatures that infest Lake Stalagos.  The elves tell Lylamwyn that Kadiss the Albino Gray elf was sacrificed before the party arrived.  The party finds Kadiss's spellbook on a slain cultist.  

The party finds tons of regular equipment and the following magical items: divine wand, magical lens, divine scroll of neutralize poison, +1 longbow, arcane scroll of Summon swarm and Detect Thoughts, arcane wand,  +1 short sword, divine scroll of summon monster II, divine favor, and bless, Bracers of armor +2, +1 dagger, ring of protection +1, arcane wand, arcane scroll of greater invisibility.  4 potions of water breathing.  a potion of lesser restoration.  

The Spellbook of Kadiss the Albino Gray Elf: 0-all cantrips; 1st- mage armor, magic missile, shield, sleep, summon monster I; 2nd- alter self, blur, darkness, bear's endurance, mirror image, see invisibility, shatter, summon monster II; 3rd- fireball, fly, lightning bolt, summon monster III, tongues.

A book that details the demon summoning used in the Fire Door area and describes the summoned creature as a Bebilith.

Non-magical treasure: A coral wreath worth 200 gp, bracelet worth 120 gp, necklace of gold and rubies (worth 1000 gp), approximately 3000 gp in coins.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 1, 2006)

Torn will take some of the divine items.  divine scroll of neutralize poison summon monster II, divine favor, and bless


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“Hah! I knew these treacherous creatures would offer little resistance. I hope you left a few spells for the tower.”_

Lenya would like the _scroll of greater invisibility_.

She will also activate all the wands once (in a safe place and pointing them far enough away to avoid any mishaps), hoping to find out what magic is stored within them, after determining the school of magic they contain to have a better clue how they might best be used.


----------



## Endur (Aug 3, 2006)

When Lenya walks off to the proverbial safe place to activate the wands, far away from any of the other party members, she suddenly realizes that she hasn't had the sense of being watched lately.  Before Varachan gave her the crystal ball, she frequently had the feeling that someone was watching the party.  Now, she doesn't feel like she is being monitored.

That makes her feel more safe about being separated from the party while activating the wands.  After all, she wouldn't want to be kidnapped and be replaced in the party when nobody can see what happens to her.

Lenya experiments with the wands.  The first wand doesn't seem to do anything.  Until she touches the pointy end to a rock and it shatters the rock (_Inflict Moderate Wounds_).  The second wand does nothing to a rock or anything else she touches or points at, until she touches a door and it locks the door (_Arcane Lock_).  The third wand does not affect a rock or a door, but causes a Fiery Mephit to appear (_Summon Monster IV_).

The party also found additional magic items on the cultists: +2 bracers of armor, amulet of natural armor +1, two magical rings.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 3, 2006)

"Which sounds easier to bypass, the chimera, the grey render, a Tojanida or a demon?" 

Torn opens the book on the demon to see if has any useful info.  Torn will be happy to take a magic ring.


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 3, 2006)

Raner shrugs "Given I can't swim in all this armor, I'd recommend against the sea-beast.  Lylamwyn, any idea which we'd be best prepared against?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 3, 2006)

"From what little I know, renders aren't very intelligent.  We might be able to take it from a distance, where the demon or chimera could fight back."


----------



## Endur (Aug 3, 2006)

Toriah looks over Torn's shoulder at the book, "That magic circle in the drawing looks a lot like the magic circle Lenya helped us bypass in the Fire Door area.  So maybe we already bypassed the Demon?  And do we have to deal with these other elemental door guards, anyways, they are there to keep thieves out of the Outer Fane... we're already inside the Outer Fane.  

"Although I suppose the Inner Fane will have its own, additional door guards."


Torn feels warmer when she trys on a magical ring.


----------



## Endur (Aug 3, 2006)

Raner discovers a spot along the volcanic wall where the stone separating the outer fane from the exterior of the mountain appears to be thin.  

Lenya uses witchcraft to move through the volcanic rock, appearing inside the blasted yard that surrounds the Black Tower of the Inner Fane.  

Lenya sees undead creatures moving about the volcanic yard.  Some of them are moving slowly towards her.  

Lenya uses witchcraft to move back into the Outer Fane to rejoin the rest of the party.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“We have come quite far already,”_ Lenya says, feeling somewhat adventurous again. She goes on to explain to the others what she has seen and found out.


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 4, 2006)

Torn smiles.  She likes her new ring.  "Can you get us into the inner Fane, then, Lenya?  Let's do it."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“Who volunteers for the first trip? You will have to hold out there for a moment, while I'm fetching the rest.”_

When they jump in, Lenya will pick another place, a bit away from where she was first (but one she had seen on her quick investigation before), to appear.


----------



## Endur (Aug 4, 2006)

Lenya brings along Torn and Raner on the first trip.  Belaver and Neshi on the second trip.  Lylamwyn, Kerwin, and Toriah on the third trip.  

Round 1: Lenya, Torn, and Raner arrive in the volcanic wasteland with the Black Tower approximately 100 hundred feet away.  They see a couple of dozen undead creatures in the vincinity, moving towards them.

Round 2: 
16: 8 Undead charge Raner, Torn, and Lenya (4 attack Torn: 17+6+2=25 hit, 9+6+2=17 miss, 1+ miss, 18+6+2=26 hit, Torn takes 2 negative levels, dmg 4; 2 attack Raner 2+ miss, 16+6+2=24 vs. ac 25 miss; 2 attack Lenya 3+6+2=11 miss, 10+6+2=18 hit, dmg 3 -DR =0, 1 negative level).  16 more undead move to within charge distance.  
15: Raner attacks a milky white undead creature, hitting once and missing once (pa10, 19+ hit, 10+3=13 vs. ac 20-2+2=20 miss, dmg 18)
8: Torn (-4, 2 negative levels) swings Fragarach the Sword of Heroes in a blur of motion at the terrible undead (Attacks: 12+, 10+, 7+, 14+, 4+, 11+, 9+, 13+, hitting each of the four undead facing her twice, dmg 24, 18, 27, 25)
7: Lenya (1 negative level) flees the scene, reappearing inside the Outer Fane


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 4, 2006)

Torn is quick to volunteer to be in the first group.  

She will try to get a turn check in immediately, before the undead can close.  Then she'll lay into them with her new sword.

_OOC:  Turn check 1d20+0; Turning damage 2d6+12 (improved turning).  Sword attack:  +8/+3 1d8 +2 + whatever sword mods_


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 4, 2006)

Raner swings at the undead who've rushed him, then takes a step to position himself between the undead and Lenya.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2006)

*Lenya*

Lenya has brought three others with her on the first trip (Torn, Raner and Kerwyn?).

As she sees the the undead rushing in, while it was expected, she still does not immediately react. When she does, she hops back to the position, where the rest is waiting, leaving behind and image of her own to confuse the enemies, and moments later some more of her companions (Belaver with Neshi) are carried to the other side of the wall, about 30 ft. away from the first position.

Then she goes back go fetch the rest, Lylamwyn and Toriah.


----------



## Endur (Aug 4, 2006)

Like a scene from hell itself, the interior of the crater is a dry, cracked yard of uneven volcanic rock concealed by fingers of sulphorous mist.  A hot, dry stench fills the air, burning the insides of your nose and mouth.  At the center of this area, pounded down into a wound into the earth like a spike in the flesh, stands a black tower glistening with the sheen of black adamantine.  The earth seems to recoil from the touch of this strange structure, so the tower is surrounded by the gaping trench of this wound, its black walls plunging downward out of sight.  Cracks, exposing red hellish light from below, start at the wound and cross the yard.  No windows exist on the tower, and the single door is accessible only by a narrow bridge the crosses the wound.

The walls of the crater that surrounds the tower rise two hundred feet above the party.  The whole area has an omnipresent feel of evil.  Torn believes that the evil presence will make undead extremely hard to turn in this place.

The humanoid-sized undead have black obexes seared onto the milky white flesh of their foreheads.  They wear black tattered clothing and black breastplates and attempt to claw the living.



Round 3: 
16: 8 Undead (-18, -24, -13, -22, -25) attack Raner & Torn (4 attack Torn: 20/19+6=25 critical hit, 9+6=15 miss, 13+6=19 miss, 2+6=8 miss,  Torn takes 2 negative levels, dmg 4; 4 attack Raner 18+6+2=26 hit dmg -2, 1 neg level, 18+6=24 miss, 14+6=20 vs. ac 25 miss, 11+ miss).  16 more undead are moving into position to attack, but are blocked out by their comrades.
15: Raner (1 neg level, -2) attacks a milky white undead creature, hitting once and missing once (pa5, 10+ hit, 7+8=15 vs. ac 20+2= miss, dmg 22)
8: Torn (-8, 4 negative levels) swings Fragarach the Sword of Heroes in a blur of motion at the terrible undead (Attacks: 7+, 9+, 2+, 15+, 3+, 11+, 20+, 6+, hitting each of the four undead facing her twice, dmg 17, 26, 25, 27)
7: Lenya (1 negative level) reappears with Belaver (Brown Bear form) and Neshi


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 4, 2006)

_OOC:  Geez- Did Torn just attack 8 times in a round?  Is that some sort of a whirlwind attack feat the sword gives her?  In any case, she should have cast a protective spell before she 'ported over...

IC: _  Sensing the power in her sword and the difficulty in turning, Torn continues to hack away at her foes.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 4, 2006)

Belaver rears up on his hind legs, batting at the unliving monstrosities.  He does not seek to grapple, hoping it will help him avoid the negative energy infusing the things.


----------



## Endur (Aug 4, 2006)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> _OOC:  Geez- Did Torn just attack 8 times in a round?  Is that some sort of a whirlwind attack feat the sword gives her?  In any case, she should have cast a protective spell before she 'ported over..._



_

ooc: Yes, Torn is attacking 8 times a round.  And hitting enemies on a 2.  And yes, protective spells are nice._


----------



## Endur (Aug 5, 2006)

Belaver and Neshi aid Raner & Torn.

Round 4:
17: Belaver moves and attacks one of the Undead (18+ hit, dmg 10)
17: Neshi moves and attacks one of the Undead (16+ hit, dmg 11)
16: 8 Undead (-35, -52, -39, -47, -52) attack Raner & Torn (4 attack Torn: 11+6 miss, 9+6 miss, 17+6 hit, 13+6 miss,  Torn takes 1 negative levels, dmg 5; 4 attack Raner and miss 4+ miss, 15+ miss, 17+6=23 miss, 16+ miss).  Two more groups of undead are moving into position to attack.
15: Raner (1 neg level, -2) destroys a milky white undead creature, and attacks a second creature hitting once and missing once (pa5, 15+ hit dmg 19 cleave, 12+13=25 vs. ac 20+2= hit, dmg 18; 12+8= miss)
8: Torn (-13, 5 negative levels) swings Fragarach the Sword of Heroes in a blur of motion at the terrible undead, destroying all four foes facing her (Attacks: 5+, 20+, 2+, 17+, 15+, 13+, 19+, 14+,  hitting each of the four undead facing her twice, dmg 30, 23, 28, 20)
7: Lenya (1 negative level) _flees the scene_, appearing back in the Outer Fane


----------



## Endur (Aug 5, 2006)

Round 5:
17: Belaver attacks an undead creature (2+16 miss, 7+16=hit, 1+ miss; dmg 15)
17: Neshi attacks the undead (2+ miss, 20+ hit, dmg 8)
16: 8 more Undead charge Belaver, Neshi, Raner & Torn  (fighting 11 total, one at -32) (4 attack Belaver 16+ hit dmg 3 1 neg level, 2+ miss, 3+ miss, 5+ miss, 2 attack Neshi 15+ miss, 17+ hit, dmg 5 1 neg level, 2 attack Torn: 3+ miss, 6+ miss; 3 attack Raner: 1+ miss, 1+ miss, 19+6=25 hit 1 neg level dmg 5).  One more group of 8 undead is moving into position to attack.
15: Raner (3 neg level, -12) attacks a milky white undead creature, destroying it and wounding another undead creature (combat expertise 2, 12+13=25 hit dmg 15, cleave 19+13=32 vs. ac 20+2= hit, dmg 17; 15+8 =23 hit, dmg 11)
8: Torn (-13, 5 negative levels) swings Fragarach the Sword of Heroes in a blur of motion at the terrible undead, damaging two foes facing her (Attacks: 4+, 4+, 13+, 17+, hitting each of the two undead facing her twice, dmg 29, 22)
7: Lenya (1 negative level) _flees the scene_ appears with Kerwyn, Lylamwyn, and Toriah


----------



## Endur (Aug 5, 2006)

Ten terrible dark wights face the assembled party in melee.  A group of eight more is moving slowly towards the party.  Six of the undead creatures lay decomposing at the feet of Raner and Torn.

Torn and Raner both continue to survive, but both look weakened and drained by exposure to the terrible dark wights.

Round 6:
22: Kerwyn
19: Toriah
18: Lylamwyn
17: Belaver (Brown Bear Form, -3, 1 neg level)
17: Neshi (-5, 1 neg level)
16: 10 Dark Wights (+5, +5, -28, +5, -29, -22) (4 attacking Belaver, 2 attack Neshi, 2 attack Torn; 2 attack Raner).  One more group of 8 undead is moving into position to attack.
15: Raner (-12, 3 neg levels) 
8: Torn (-13, 5 negative levels) 
7: Lenya (1 negative level)


----------



## Manzanita (Aug 5, 2006)

Torn continues to fight, feeling exhilarated as well as tired.

"We can't win here!  Lenya, take us back!"


----------



## Pyrex (Aug 10, 2006)

Unable to retreat without Lenya's help, Raner continues hewing into the wights.


----------



## Xael (Aug 10, 2006)

Lylamwyn casts _Evard's Black Tentacles_ (Grapple +18) defensively (Concentration +16) at the group of approaching Wights, if they're close enough to get into melee next round. 

Otherwise, hell try to blast the ones that are already in melee with the party with either _Fireball_ (DC 19) or _Cone of Cold_ (DC 21).


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 10, 2006)

Seeing how badly the group is outnumbered, Belaver ceases his assault and attempts to bring forth allies [Summon VI for 1d4+1 brown bears].


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2006)

*Lenya*

Lenya hesitates for a moment. If she teleports a few of them out now, the rest will have to face the bulk of the undead alone, and she does not believe, that this would be a good idea. Thus, she starts blasting the creatures, that look as if they would fall quickly, the ones currently in combat with Raner and Torn, especially.


OOC: Sorry, missed that Lenya is through with porting in and out already.


----------



## Endur (Oct 15, 2006)

The battle against the undead is hard and appears in doubt, but Belaver's summoned reinforcements eventually turn the tide.

The party destroys the remaining undead and retreats to recover.  The party spends a day recuperating, praying for and casting restoration spells to remove the after-effects of the wounds inflicted by the undead.

While the party rests and recuperates, they think back and discuss their recent misadventures with the Deck of Many Things.  Kerwyn, Toriah, and Torn each drew four cards from the fabled deck while Lenya selected a single card.

Kerwyn's first card was the _Vizier_.  Kerwyn feels that he can draw upon a source of ancient wisdom to solve his next dilemma.

Kerwyn's second card was the _Balance_.  Looking at the Scales of Justice, Kerwyn has a change of heart and his alignment changes to *LAWFUL* neutral.

Kerwyn's third card was the _Flames_.  The card reveals a demon with a doglike head topped with horns, muzzle dripping with sharp fangs, and a look of hatred, staring at Kerwyn.

Kerwyn's fourth card was again the _Flames_, but this time the picture had changed.  Kerwyn sees an extraordinarily beautiful demoness who momentarily changes her face to look like Craven and then changes back into her original form.  She too has eyes that glare in hatred at Kerwyn.


Toriah drew his cards next.  

Toriah's first card was the _Throne_.  Immediately Toriah's back straightened and he stood taller, appearing much more the leader of this group than you had noticed previously.  A magical scroll appeared in Toriah's hand.  Toriah read out loud that he was the new owner of a castle that was being constructed where the ruined moathouse once stood outside Hommlet.

Toriah's second card was the _Idiot_.  Toriah started to drool a little bit (-3 intelligence) while you wondered why someone would want to build a castle on top of the ruined moathouse.     

Toriah's third card was the _Void_.  Toriah dropped the cards, stopped drooling, and doing much of anything.  His body still functions, but his mind (and soul) are gone.


Torn drew her cards next.

Torn's first card was the _Skull_.  Death in the form of a shrouded figure armed with a scythe came for her.  Unfortunately for Death, Torn was armed with the original sword of answering, and after a somewhat long combat, Fragarach shredded the dread wraith without ever missing.  

Torn's second card was the _Key_.  A glowing longsword appeared in her left hand (+4 longsword), just in case something should happen to Fragarach.

Torn's third card was the _Sun_.  Light blazes all around her as a Belt with the Ancestral rune of Raner's Family appears in her hand (Belt of Dwarvenkind).  Torn is now level 15.  

Torn's fourth card was the _Fool_.  Feeling somewhat foolish, Torn draws again.  Torn is back to level 14.

Torn's fifth card is the _Moon_.  Torn received two wishes.


Lenya drew one card next.

Lenya also drew the _Sun_.  Light blazes all around her as a Figurine of Wonderous Power, Bronze Griffon appears in her hand.  Lenya is now level 15.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 15, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“These cards contain powers beyond our wildest dreams. Maybe we can actually succeed on our quest here,”_ Lenya muses. She had somewhat given up on that, considering their most recent encounters, and the powers their opposition were able to command, but now things had changed...

Lenya looks at poor Toriah, fate was a cruel mistress sometimes and one should not test her patience. She then looks at her companions in turn, stopping at Torn, who seems to be the most likely person to know an answer to her next question.

_“Do you think there is any way to save him?”_


----------



## Endur (Oct 15, 2006)

Lenya Knowledge Arcana: 18, Spellcraft: 34
Lylamwyn Knowledge Arcana: 41, Knowledge the Planes: 20, Spellcraft: 33
Kerwyn Spellcraft: 26
Torn Spellcraft: 32

Lylamwyn thinks that a Wish might not be powerful enough to undo the power of an artifact such as the _Deck of Many Things_, but a wish might be able to reveal the plane where Toriah's soul is imprisoned.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 15, 2006)

*Lenya*

When Lylamwyn explains his theory, Lenya says: _“I feared as much. We won't have the time to follow this path now. But maybe... if we succeed here... we can try to bring him back then.”_


----------



## Endur (Oct 15, 2006)

Somewhere else ...

A mad voice murmurs in the darkness ...

"After one thouand years, the time is almost upon us.

"My Lord Returns.  

"Once before he wielded his power upon the world.  Night became as Day.  Seas boiled.  Farm lands became glass.  Mountains quaked.  Civilizations became dust.  

"He will finish what he begun.  The end of the world is Nigh!"


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 15, 2006)

Torn is very glad to have escaped the area around the tower without further deaths in the party.  After defeating the dread wraith, she is becoming more and more captivated by her new sword. 

She dons her new belt and jokes briefly with Raner in Dwarven, a rare moment of lightheartedness for her.  The +4 sword she has no use for.  "Anyone want this?" she asks the party.

"I now have two wishes.  They are sure to come in handy this trip.  If we complete our task, and I have one remaining, I will use it to locate Toriah's soul, and we can try to restore him.  For now, though, I agree that we must focus on our current goal."

OOC:  OK.  wow.  I'll get to work on her CS.  Big changes...


----------



## Endur (Oct 16, 2006)

ooc: Torn used her two wishes after receiving them.   (Can't save them).


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 16, 2006)

Watching the others draw from the deck, Raner decides that all things considered, fate is better left untempted; and wonders if the power the cards have bestowed is truly worth the price they have exacted.

[dwarven]
"I knew ye'd come around eventually." 
[/dwarven] Raner quips, after Torn puts on the belt


----------



## Endur (Oct 17, 2006)

Map showing Mount Stalagos, the Crater Ridge Mines, the Outer Fane, and the Inner Fane attached.  Inner Fane is the black tower at the center of the map, shown as a black spike pounded into the center of the volcano.


----------



## Endur (Oct 17, 2006)

After resting and recuperating and recovering spells and casting protective enchantmnets, the party moves across the blasted yard past the site where they fought the undead.

At the center of this area, pounded down into a wound in the earth like a spike pounded into flesh, stands a black tower gleaming with the sheen of a black adamantine alloy.  The earth seems to recoil from the touch of this strange structure, so it is surrounded by the gaping trench of this wound, its black walls plunging downward out of sight.  Cracks, exposing red hellish light from below, start at the wound and cross the blasted yard.  No windows exist on the tower and the single door is accessible only via a narrow span bridge crossing over the wound.

The inner walls of the crater and the black tower rise over two hundred feet above you.

Sulfuric smoke is thick around the bridge, rising out of the cracks between the volcanic stone and the black Adamantine spike.  Down below, you can see lava some sixty feet below the bridge.

The bridge is ten feet wide and made of a black iron alloy.  The door is made of solid adamantine.  No door handle or other method of opening the door is visible.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 17, 2006)

"Does anyone have a spell that can open a door?"  asks Torn warily.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 17, 2006)

"We've got keys for th'other doors 'round here.  Mabye one o' them fits the door."


----------



## Endur (Oct 18, 2006)

An examination of the door does not reveal a keyhole.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 19, 2006)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Does anyone have a spell that can open a door?"  asks Torn warily.



"I do, though it's not particularly subtle; I can summon a Huge Earth Elemental, who should be strong enough to tear even such a door from its hinges given time."

[OOC: If attempted, the elemental can make two Power Attacks per round, each for 2d10+9+2(Augment Summoning)+1(Earth Mastery)+12(Power Attack), averaging 35, so 15 damage above and beyond hardness per attack, 30 per round, for up to 22 rounds.  That'll get through 16.5 inches of adamantine wall.]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“If it is not warded against extra-dimensional travel, I can move right through it, and take five more with me. But there is always a risk involved, when heading into unknown territory like this,”_ Lenya explains.


----------



## Endur (Oct 20, 2006)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Torn has only moments to take her wishes.  It seems to her they must penetrate this tower and destroy those within, so wishing to remove the prisoners is pointless, since they mustenter the tower and fight that battle anyway.  Instead, they must focus on helping their mission.
> 
> Wish one:  "I wish to know the best way for me and my companions to foil this evil cult we have been battling."




The elf Varachan appears before the party, although he is more a creature of light than a being of flesh and blood.

"The best way to foil the evil cult?  

"You must prevent Lareth from using the Orb of Oblivion or the Orb of Silvery Death to summon the Destroyer.  With either of the orbs and the presence of the Princes of Elemental Evil, Lareth can attempt to summon the Destroyer and end the world.  Lareth has already used the Elemental Gem of Fire to summon Imix, the Evil Elemental Prince of Fire.  The cult does not yet have the other three elemental gems, so they have been unable to summon the other elemental princes.  Lareth, Maliskra, Imix, and the Orb of Oblivion are in an elemental node, a fragment of the elemental plane of fire, accessible through the ruined Temple of Elemental Evil outside of Nulb."

Varachan turns to go, then he pauses and half turns back and says.

"The Sword Fragarach was prophesied to return in one of three ways.  With a doom too terrible to speak of, in the hands of a hero true, or in the hands of Prince Thrommel.

"I returned the sword with a doom too terrible to speak of.  You must make the rest of the prophesy come true."

Varachan turns to golden light and vanishes.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 20, 2006)

"Thank you."  Torn mutters to the departing elf.  She then fingers the blade of her great sword, and looks down as she speaks.  "I think my second wish should be to summon Lareth here.  Now.  Then we all kill him.  Is everyone ready?"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 20, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“Sure, if you think that will work...”_


----------



## Endur (Oct 20, 2006)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "I think my second wish should be to summon Lareth here.  Now.  Then we all kill him.  Is everyone ready?"




Are any prep spells being cast before Torn attempts to summon the Champion of Elemental Evil?


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 21, 2006)

"I think we can do this, but we must hurry.  To prevent him from using his 'word of recall', I want him summoned to a silent place.  I'll cast a silence spell on this pillar [or whatever].  It's hardly fair, but it's not fair to those who will suffer if this cult succeeds.  I will move up to engage him with Fragarach."

If the group seems up to this, Torn will cast bulls strength on Raner, and Shield of faith upon herself.  She'll cast prayer on the group, then silence on a centralized spot which the group can surround to prevent Lareth's escape.  She'll have to stay outside that area to vocalize her wish.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“I will try to hinder him from casting any spells as well.”_

Lenya uses the _wand of Summon Monster IV_ to summon a lantern archon to help them, when Torn is finished with her spells.


OOC: Raner doesn't need _Bull's Strength_, cast it on Kerwyn instead.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 21, 2006)

Belaver will summon one Huge Earth Elemental (Summon IV), one giant constrictor snake (Summon V, dropping the Cure Critical), and one juvenile arrowhawk (Summon IV, dropping the Dispel Magic), then shift into bear form for the fight.  He'll then ready an action to Baleful Polymorph Lareth into a tortoise as soon as he appears.  The first two creatures are to attempt to grapple Lareth; the arrowhawk is to attack him if he somehow takes to the air.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 21, 2006)

_OOC:  Ok.  I think we've got a bit of an overkill here.  I also realize I didn't read the fine print here on the spell:  "Transport travelers. A wish can lift one creature per caster level from anywhere on any plane and place those creatures anywhere else on any plane regardless of local conditions. An unwilling target gets a Will save to negate the effect, and spell resistance (if any) applies."  So Lareth is likely to suceed on his save & not appear.  I feel its too late to change my mind now, but if we get an orb, that complicates thier plan as well._

Torn is impatient, as she knows she's got to get her wish in quickly.  Once the basic preperations are made, she casts silence, then back away just out of range and makes her wish.

"I wish Lareth, the champion of the evil cult we are fighting, to appear right next to this silenced pillar, along with the Orb of Oblivion."


----------



## Endur (Oct 21, 2006)

Something appears next to the column after Torn makes her wish.

If this is Lareth, he has changed quite a bit.  You recall Lareth looking like a 7' tall Suel Human with blonde hair and a scarred face.  

This large creature looks like a cross between a djinni, an efreeti, a water genie, and an earth genie.  The lower body disappears into a cloudy mass, it does not touch the ground.  The left arm is an arm of flame, holding a rounded, clear crystal skull (orb of oblivion?) with a brilliant ruby (Elemental Power Gem of Fire?) embraced in the orb.  The right arm is a large stony mass, that appears ideal for smashing foes, although it currently appears to be holding a metal rod of some sort.  The head resembles a slimy finned aquatic creature of some sort encased in liquid.  The naked chest that connects the four elements looks mostly humanoid except for the dark black symbol of Tharzidun which appears to be branded into the flesh.  Branded, or perhaps growing out of the flesh.  

The creature feels _wrong._  Something in how the elements are combined just doesn't feel right.  There is a palpable sense of evil about it.

You did not hear what the creature said because of the silence, but you suspect it was some blasphemy of the worst sort.

Round 1 (_Haste, Prayer _ on the party):
25: Creature says something you can not hear.
22: Kerwyn (_bulls strength, greater invisiblity_) tumbles and attacks the creature (1+ miss)
21: Belaver (Bearform, _barkskin_, outside silence) casts _Baleful Polymorph_ on the creature.  (DC 19, save 15+, creature passes)
21: Neshi (barkskin, outside silence) barks.
21: Huge Earth Elemental grapples the creature (14+20=34 hit, grapple attempt 8+31-4+3 vs. 9+26 success, 15+ vs. 3+ success, 9+ vs. 4+ success, dmg 20+2+1-4-10=9, 19+2+1-4-10=8, 24+2+1-4-10=13; Earth Elemental took Fire/Force dmg 55).
21: Giant Constrictor Snake attacks the creature (10+15+3 luck+1 prayer +1 haste =30 hit, 5+15+5=25 hit, bite dmg 16-10=6, 17-10=7, grapple 5+25+3 vs. 19+26 fails to constrict, snake took Fire/Force dmg 39).
21: The Arrowhawk attacks the creature with an electrical ray (12+12+3=27 hit, dmg 14-14=0, no effect)
21: Lenya sends a _Noxious Blast _ at the creature (too large to be affected by Repelling Blast, touch attack 5+13+1 prayer +1pbs = 20 hit, caster check 15+7=22 vs. SR 22 overcomes SR, DC 21 Fort Save 12+17=29 pass, Dmg 30+1 pbs +1 prayer = 32)
21: Lantern Archon attacks the creature with rays of light (15+2+1=18 hit, 11+2+1=14 hit, dmg 12)
18: Torn (_Shield of Faith_, outside silence) charges and swings Fragarach (1+ miss)
11: Lylamwyn casts _Magic Missile _ at the abomination (SR22 13+10=23 success, dmg 16)
10: Raner steps forward 5' and full attacks the creature (6+17+1+1= hit, 14+12+1+1=hit, 9+12+1+1=23 hit, dmg 8 -10=0, 9-10=0, 12-10=2.  Raner takes Fire Dmg 40.)


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2006)

*Lenya*

Lenya uses her _Repelling Blast_ against the elemental abomination. Attacking from a direction, that it isn't hurled outside of the silenced area (if that is possible, otherwise just use _Noxious Blast_).


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 22, 2006)

_OOC:  OK.  Not overkill after all!_

Torn is shocked by the creature that appears, but wastes not time.  She charges forward to attack with Fragarach.

_OOC:  Melee Atk +13/+8 long sword 1d8+2 critical range of 17-20, x2  This is before the unknown modifiers of the sword.  Her AC is 22_


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 22, 2006)

"...!"

At the appearance of the creature Raner shouts something, but it's swallowed up by the Silence.

Once the elemental has established a hold, Raner steps in and starts swinging at the thing that came when Lareth was called.


----------



## Endur (Oct 22, 2006)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> _OOC:  This is before the unknown modifiers of the sword. _




After discussions with Lylamwyn and using Fragarach against the wights, Torn thinks that Fragarach is at least a +4 sword, with the further ability of allowing her to automatically hit all opponents that attacked her earlier in the round.  This ability essentially gave Torn the capability to use whirlwind style attacks against the group of wights that were attacking her when the party fought the undead.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 22, 2006)

Belaver casts a Cure Serious Wounds, holding the charge readied if one of his companions should be in need (dropped to less than one-half full hit points).


----------



## Endur (Oct 22, 2006)

Where is Toriah's soul-less body while this fight is taking place? (i.e. how many feet away from where Torn summoned the elemental abomination)


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 22, 2006)

_OOC:  I'm not sure where we are exactly.  It would be wherever we stopped to draw from Kerwyn's deck.  Since the wishes were taken quite quickly, no extensive preperation would have been taken.  Toriah would have been led aside, out of the way.  Torn did not expect a major fight, though, and wouldn't have put him in another room._


----------



## Endur (Oct 22, 2006)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> _OOC:  no extensive preperation would have been taken.  Toriah would have been led aside, out of the way.  Torn did not expect a major fight, though, and wouldn't have put him in another room._




The wishes were taken in room 44 of the Outer Fane, where the party vanquished the last remaining group of cultists in the Outer Fane, including the Priestess of the Water Temple.  The cards were drawn from the deck after the party had recovered from defeating the undead in the blasted yard and had to rest and recuperate becuase of energy drains from the wights.  

There was only thirty seconds at most for someone to move Toriah out of the way.  [rolled d100 + 20' = 56']  Toriah was 56' away from where Torn summoned Lareth.


----------



## Endur (Oct 23, 2006)

There is a brilliant flash of Red light from the ruby inset in the Orb of Oblivion.

Fire explodes around the party (everyone takes 18 points of fire damage except 13 for Lenya, no save, Lantern Archon is destroyed).  The floor, the ceiling, and the walls are on fire, coated in burning flames.  

Looking around, your surroundings appear to have changed.  The party is now in a diamond-shaped room, with walls of black volcanic rock and eight doors made of charcoal-grey stone bound in brass.  In one point of the diamond sits a strange sort of brass chair with no back built for a large creature.  Sitting on the chair is a large salamander.

The no-longer-silenced Elemental Abomination laughs as it attempts to free itself from the grapple with the Earth Elemental.

(Lylamwyn thinks the party might be on the Elemental Plane of Fire now).

Round 2 (_Haste, Prayer _ on the party):
25: Elemental Abomination (-105) attempts to escape the grapple by blasting the Earth Elemental with his rod (force blasts 6+ hit, dmg 29)
22: Kerwyn (-18, _bulls strength, greater invisibility_) stabs the abomination three times with his dagger (10+, 13+, 18+, 3 hits, dmg 11-10=1 and steals Fire Resistance 20 and strips the FireShield Spell Effect from the Abominatation, 9-10=0, 10-10=0)
21: Belaver (-18, Bearform, barkskin) attempts to cast _Cure Seroius Wounds _ on Raner, but the burning flames ruin the spell (DC23 concentration, 1+ spell failed)
21: Neshi (-18, barkskin) 
21: Huge Earth Elemental (-102) grapples the creature (grapple attempt 2+ vs. 11+ no dmg, grapple attempt 15+31-4+3 vs. 12+26 success, 16+ vs. 3+, success, dmg 28-10=18, 28-10=18; Earth Elemental took Force dmg 7).
21: Giant Constrictor Snake (-57) attacks the creature (3+15+3 luck+1 prayer +1 haste =23 hit, 9+ 15 +5 = hit, bite dmg 15-10=5, dmg 11-10=1, grapple 1+25+3 vs. 7+26 fails to constrict, grapple 11+ vs. 15+ fails, snake took Force dmg 5).
21: The Arrowhawk (-18) attacks the creature with an electrical ray (3+12+3=18 hit, dmg 14-14=0, no effect)
21: Lenya (-13) fires a _Noxious Eldritch Blast _ which hits the Huge Earth Elemental and a _Quickened Eldritch Blast _ which strikes the Abomination (concentration 20+, 16+ hit, dmg 27 to Earth Elemental, concentration 10+, SR 8+15vs. 22 success, dmg 27 to Abomination)
18: Torn (-18, _Shield of Faith_) casts _Destruction_, obliterating the Noble Salamander (DC26 concentration check 6+19 skill +1 prayer=26 success, DC20 Fort save 2+12=14 fail) 
11: Lylamwyn (-18) casts _Magic Missile_ (concentration 20+, SR22 vs. 2+10=12 fails)
10: Raner (-58) switches axe and attacks the abomination, swinging with both hands (17+ hit, power attack -4/+8, dmg 7+6+8=21) and cuts Lareth down


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 23, 2006)

Torn takes a 5 foot step back to avoid the combat, and cast Destruction.  Figuring the Salamander might have lower saves, she'll cast it upon that creature if it is within 60 feet of her.  Otherwise, she'll target Lareth.

If I don't post again before the next round, assume she steps forward to strike at Lareth again with Fragarach.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2006)

*Lenya*

Lenya continues to use her _Noxious Blast_ against the creature, following up with a _quickened empowered Eldritch Blast_ right away.


OOC: Toriah was 56' away from where Torn summoned Lareth. --- sounds about right. He wouldn't have been too close, or too far away. Guess he's now alone on the material plane?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 23, 2006)

Belaver heals Raner [Cure Serious Wounds].


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 23, 2006)

Knowing he can't withstand that much backlash from another volley of swings, and seeing that his axe barely scratched the creature Raner decides to focus his effort on a single swing and see if the axe passed down from his father can hurt the thing any worse than the shiny new one.

(OOC:  Free Action: Drop +1 Dwarven Waraxe.  Move Action:  Ready Cold Iron Waraxe.  Std Action:  Power Attack for -4/+6)

(OOC2: No idea if his DR is n/ColdIron or not, but I've got to try *something*; being flash-fried while doing 2hp of damage is not a tenable plan...)


----------



## Endur (Oct 23, 2006)

Flames die down around the party, almost as if in mourning (9 to everyone, except 4 to Lenya and 0 to Kerwyn, destroys the juvenile arrowhawk).

The Champion of Elemental Evil fell from his many wounds and reverts to his human shape.  Lareth, the Dark Hope of Chaotic Evil, lies dead before you.  

A crystal skull with a brilliant ruby inset rolls free from his limp hand.

The walls rumble and shake. 

The eight Great Brass doors swing open.

Beyond the first doorway is a sixty foot tall column of fire with a colossal sword.  Imix, the Prince of Evil Fire Elementals has come.

Beyond the second doorway, is Maliskra, half-medusa, half-fire elemental Doom Dreamer. 

Beyond the third doorway is the huge Red Dragon Chymon that stole your equipment.

Beyond the fourth doorway is a huge dog headed demon with four arms that Lylamwyn recognizes as a Glabrezu.

Beyond the fifth doorway is the female Efreeti that Lylamwyn recalls receiving a wish from and a second Efreeti.

Beyond the sixth doorway are eight fire giants.

Beyond the seventh doorway are nine huge fire elementals.

Beyond the eighth doorway are a dozen salamanders and twenty four burning skeletons (all medium size).



Round 3 (_Haste, Prayer _ on the party):
25: Lareth, Champion of Elemental Evil (-196, dead) 
22: Kerwyn (-18, _bulls strength, greater invisibility_, fire resist 20) 
21: Belaver (-27, Bearform, barkskin) begins summoning a Fire Elemental
21: Neshi (-27, barkskin) fetches the Orb of Oblivion with the glowing ruby 
21: Huge Earth Elemental (-145) 
21: Giant Constrictor Snake (-71) 
21: Lenya (-17) summons a mass of _Chilling Tentacles _ in front of Door #8
18: Torn (-27, _Shield of Faith_) casts _Mass Cure Serious Wounds _ (concentration 13+ success, heal 26 on everyone)
11: Lylamwyn (-27)
10: Raner (-67)


----------



## Endur (Oct 23, 2006)

Imix, Prince of Evil Fire Elementals


----------



## Endur (Oct 23, 2006)

The room the party currently occupies is roughly 120' on a side (4 sides in a diamond configuration, with north, east, south, and west being points of the diamond).  Well lit by all of the flames.

The party is standing in the middle of the room.  Using a clock as a metaphor and 12 oclock being north, Door 1 is at 11 oclock, Door 2 is at 1 oclock, Door 3 is at 2 oclock, Door 4 is at 4 oclock, Door 5 is at 5 oclock, Door 6 is at 7 oclock, Door 7 is at 8 oclock, door 8 is at 10 oclock.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 23, 2006)

Torn's self discipline stifles a curse, and instead she utters holy words to cure her team for the forthcoming battle.

_Casts Cure serious wounds, mass, dropping SMVII.  Cures 3d8+14 for each party member._

_OOC:  
1st – Protection from Evil(D), Comprehend Languages, obscuring mist, shield of faith, hide from undead, command, remove fear
2nd – Spiritual Weapon (D), calm emotions, Bulls Strength, Silence, Zone of Truth, Delay Poison, Calm emotions
3rd – Magic Circle against Evil(D), Dispel Magic, Prayer, Stone Shape, searing light, remove curse, 
4th – Holy Smite(D), Summon Monster IV, Dismissal, Divine Power, Restoration
5th - flame strike(D), scrying, summon monster V, True Seeing
6th - Blade barrier(D), greater dispel magic, Undeath to death, SMVII
7th - Holy Word(D), SMVIII, Destruction_


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2006)

*Lenya*

_“Good lord...”_

Lenya calls upon her inborn power and conjures a mass of writhing tentacles to attack the forces beyond the 8th door.


OOC: _Chilling Tentacles_ centered on a point right in front of the 8th door.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 24, 2006)

Belaver summons another Huge elemental, this time gambling that a fire elemental will prove resistant enough to the effects of the various monsters arrayed against them to be worth the difficulty in identifying targets.  He orders his summoned allies to move to block Maliskra, and Neshi to retrieve the fallen skull-and-ruby.


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

Round 4

As the massed hordes of fire creatures begin to charge the party, Neshi picks up the crystal skull with the glowing ruby.

There is a flash of red light from the ruby in Neshi's mouth.  The plane of fire and the horde of creatures fade away.


----------



## Endur (Oct 24, 2006)

*Epilog*

Belaver is standing in a grove containing redwood trees several thousand years old.  A smiling Neshi is curled at Belaver's feet and wagging his tail.  Six robed figures surround Belaver, chanting in the ancient tongue.  

A woman’s voice says, “We welcome you, Belaver Thornfoot, Savior of all Oerth’s creatures, into the Order of Hierophants.  Long shall you be remembered among the foremost of the Old Faith.”



Lenya has rejoined her family along the docks of the City of Greyhawk.  Her mother, her brother, and other relatives are glad to see her once more, even though they don’t quite comprehend everything Lenya has gone through.



Lylamwyn (back in his elven body) is smoking a pipe while seated by the fireplace with Lord Burne and Lord Rufus in their castle overlooking Hommlet.  Lord Rufus lost his perennial scowl and wore a happy grin after hearing Lylamwyn’s news.

Lord Burne looks over images in his crystal ball and says,  “Mount Stalagos erupted.  The island that had the Inner and Outer Fanes was vaporized, the lake evaporated, and the mines collapsed.  The orcish trading post in the valley below the mountain was buried in ash and rubble.  No one and nothing survived.  Not a trace left of these cultists you defeated.

”The Elemental Nodes were re-sealed and the lower levels of the Temple of Elemental Evil were again buried by an earthquake.” 


Raner is back in Hommlet, where his parents are throwing a celebration in the Inn of the Welcome Wench.  Rerrid Hammersong and the other dwarves that the party rescued are also guests at the party.  Everyone has a fine time.  There are rumors of adamantine veins exposed by the eruption of Mount Stalagos.



Torn is in the Monastery she left several months ago.  The head of the Order consoles Torn on the loss of her companions and the failure to rescue the ambassador.

He says, ”Your original quest was not accomplished, but you accomplished a far more important quest.  You defeated the reborn Temple of Elemental Evil, an impressive accomplishment.      

“Now you must return Fragarach to the Canon of Rao in Veluna.  The Gods lent Prince Thrommel the Sword to wage war against the Temple of Elemental Evil at Emridy Meadows.  The sword was lost during the battle until you found it, and now it must be returned to the Gods.  You found no clues regarding what happened to Prince Thrommel, but it might be for the best that old wounds were not re-opened.”



Kerwyn (in dwarf form) is naked and hanging upside down, suspended by iron ankle cuffs, in a fully equipped torture room.  A huge demon with four arms and a doglike head is seated on a throne and speaking to an incredibly beautiful woman with transparent bat wings and tiny horns.

”So there I was, the only demon who knew the location of the four power gems.  I had it made in the shade.  I, Infinitus, was going to become a Demon Prince.  The cultists had the audacity to offer me a lot less for the gems.  As if I would accept three wishes for the gems.  The nerve of some cultists.  I wanted my own Abyssal Plane and they were going to have to give it to me to get the location of the gems.  I even let them have the fire gem to prove I knew where the other gems were.

“Then do you know what happened?  Some lying Suel thief told the cult that the other gems were in the old Moathouse outside of Hommlet.  Of course the gems weren’t there, but the cult wasted time looking for the gems and that was time they weren’t spending on cutting a deal with me.

“So I’m sitting here, letting the cult waste time, and then the lying Suel thief I mentioned earlier, he goes and pulls some levers, letting out a group of adventurers from the cult’s jail.  These adventurers then wipe out all the cultists in the Outer Fane.”    

“But that’s not enough.  The adventurers had to go and kill Lareth too.

“Lareth was the only one who could use the power gems to their full potential.  It will be another thousand years before another Champion of Elemental Evil comes around.  1000 years before there will be any cultists that will want to trade me an Abyssal plane for my gems.

“One thousand years!!!!

“Hey dwarf, I have a thousand years to kill and I really want to meet this guy named Kerwyn.  I know you are a lawful type and wouldn’t lie to us.  So why don’t you tell us where we can find Kerwyn and save us all some pain?”

Kerwyn knows the answer to his next dilemma.


----------

